# how did you find GBAtemp?



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 4, 2011)

to be honest i dont remember but i fell in love with it and now its my home page


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 4, 2011)

Honestly...I don't remember.....I do remember that I lurked for about 2 years before registering though....and that this forum taught me everything I know about ds and wii hacking


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2011)

By finding it.
Actually, I used my eyes and saw it. That's how I found it.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Mar 4, 2011)

I USED GOOGLE OF COURSE


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Honestly...I don't remember.....I do remember that I lurked for about 2 years before registering though....and that this forum taught me everything I know about ds and wii hacking


i lurked for 6 months saw how funny and helpful people were and joined up and haven't regretted it


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 4, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could say the same....even after I signed up I didn't post much...I've only been active 2-3 months now


----------



## Ikki (Mar 4, 2011)

There's probably like 69 threads like this.

However, I found it on a search for ROMs.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 4, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been active longer but i just hit the 500 mark you will hit 1k way before me at the rate i usually post.(unless someone makes a topic i can really get into)


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 4, 2011)

i lurked for abuout 1 year b4 finally making an account for help on my acekard and regular scene release updates, OH and of course monkat too


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 4, 2011)

I needed help with setting up my EZ 3-in-1, found a YouTube video with help setting it up, the guy referenced GBATemp. Now I visit it daily.


----------



## NeoGohan (Mar 4, 2011)

Waiting for a Leak/Dump of Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

A couple of years ago I got a Game n Watch and wanted to play roms on it, so I googled that and found a thread on GBAtemp, which informed me that it was impossible. So I looked through the threads and found out about emulators for the DS and just stalked the site for a few years till the M3 Real was released. Then stalked to site more for the updates.
One faithful day in September of 09, 3 games were dumped and guest weren't allowed on the site. So I joined to complain about the lack of AP patch.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 4, 2011)

Got an AK2i and found this in a google search about the 1.4 update.

Yeah I'm a newbie.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 4, 2011)

Used Google to find the best flashcart. Results brought up an Acekard. Knowing little of what the hell that meant, an Acekard forum popped up on a weird site named GBATemp in the search results. AKAIO was dominating at the time so an Acekard 2.1 (2i didn't exist yet) look pretty good. I lurked around & read the AKAIO wiki. Soon new people started to show up who needed info and were too lazy to read the Wiki. I gave the answers provided by the Wiki and went from there.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 4, 2011)

The cheat database led me straight here, I lurked for a while and the joined to reply to a post that was giving incorrect information.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Found the site while searching up how to hack a Wii.


----------



## mrgone (Mar 4, 2011)

gbatemp was founded because there was no proper gba forum at that time.
i found it because it was the only gba forum at that time


----------



## .Chris (Mar 4, 2011)

i had made a similar topic a wile back. let me find it.

Found it. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=208101&hl=


----------



## iFish (Mar 4, 2011)

Joined looking for Wii help.
And to this day I never solved my problem.


But I already had a DS and EDGE.

I then came back looking to find a good flashcart.
I chose the AK2i.

And to this day I now own many flash kits.

I visit the site daily.

Yeah, that's my story.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

looking for a fix on hgss keep on crashing with no$gba. lurked for few months then registered to post something. forgot what it was. then i discovered the temp's blogginf service and EoF. then i can't leave anymore.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

My best friend gave me an M3 Simply in 2007.  Up until that point I never knew flashcarts existed for the DS.  

My search for info on the M3 Simply back then took me to the M3 Adapter forums here.  I lurked here for about a year, upgraded to an M3 Real/GBA Expansion Pack combo, and then I joined in February 2008.  I was still a lurker, and I never posted until M3 Sakura emerged and it was in need of translating.  This was my first post. 

Hmmm, come to think of it, I never did post in the Introductions forum


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 4, 2011)

Well.....

I initially stumbled upon this place after hearing about it from a certain other site that many people know well and frequent themselves for one reason or another (though I'm sure it's mostly the content available). I lurked off and on for about a year from Fall '09 to new year 2011. I then decided to join.

Nice and simple.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 4, 2011)

Every cool site I've ever been a member of, I don't remember how I got there.

MapleStory, GBAtemp, FinalStory, idk how I ended up at any of those places.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2011)

don't remember


----------



## Raika (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking for cheats for some game, and came across Curley5959's "A Helper with 'Cheat Code Editor'" thread. I tried to understand and make my own cheats, but I failed terribly. >: Then after a while I joined this site cos I found it interesting.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I was bored and helped people out with the Wii, while I hadn't even received mine. I did a lot of research though..


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 4, 2011)

I searched for game forum websites, I saw this website, I checked it and I lurked here about 5 months. Then I registered here.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 4, 2011)

Brother told me about it


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 4, 2011)

B4 I moved I used the AfterDawn Forums for all my hacking, but in Saudi arabia, they blocked it
So I looked around for cheats for my M3 and found the Cheat Database, and ever since, I've been a Temper


----------



## mad567 (Mar 4, 2011)

While I was searching years ago for fire red cheats using google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........


----------



## Lesoot (Mar 4, 2011)

searched google for pokemon and this site came up lol


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 4, 2011)

I lurked here pretty long, till I finally posted in some TWEWY thread, about it had on some flashcarts with getting stuck in some movie.

Oh lol, I was looking through my first few posts on here, and found this:
http://gbatemp.net/t87224-where-did-you-he...t&p=1189719


----------



## Sinistral89 (Mar 4, 2011)

After I bought an DS-Extreme just as it was starting to die (bad move.. but I was rekomended to get one) and some people on their forum was linking to this forum


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 4, 2011)

Years ago...when first flashcart "Neoflash" was released for NDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always a lot a people on this website...more than 3000 users every time i come.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I lurked here pretty long, till I finally posted in some TWEWY thread, about it had on some flashcarts with getting stuck in some movie.
> 
> Oh lol, I was looking through my first few posts on here, and found this:
> http://gbatemp.net/t87224-where-did-you-he...t&p=1189719



EDIT: the link's blocked. says it has content from fileden.

EDIT2: ctunightfall's ava is hosted at fileden.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got my DS Lite and my R4, I was a total noob. I googled for a long time then I found GBATemp even before there was filetrip. I lurked for a long time before I even thought about joining.


----------



## Devin (Mar 4, 2011)

Google. My bookmarks.


----------



## floydo (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking for roms when  got shut down.


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 4, 2011)

i came across it for looking for roms that did't work on my flashcard so i used to google  rom names and patch for it and   i found gbatemp   tho i did't join right away waited like maybe 3-5 months then joined


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2011)

I forgot why I joined, I think I got my M3 DS Real when I did.

I didn't post for about 1-2 months at one stage but posted again when I got my PSP (I think).

I was such a chav back then.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking for new DS scene releases and needed some R4DS help. So I came here. If only you could see your first post. I wanna remember mine. :/


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> I was looking for new DS scene releases and needed some R4DS help. So I came here. If only you could see your first post. I wanna remember mine. :/


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=268...p;#entry3307916

or an actual post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=256...p;#entry3307920


----------



## Rayder (Mar 4, 2011)

I discovered GBAtemp when Ninty's nSider forums were still up.  Somebody there clued me in.....don't remember who though.   And it wasn't until GBAtemp that I got into flashcarts.


----------



## signz (Mar 4, 2011)

Back, when I got my R4 (somewhen 2008 I think), I think I googled for something about the card and then found my way here.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 4, 2011)

"fix for r4"


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right. hahaha that was kinda obvious. how'd you do that?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably whilst searching for ROM sites. Shame on me.

EDIT: Now I come to think about it, I was searching for YSMenu themes. I didn't know about ROM sites back then, I just used to torrent everything.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 4, 2011)

my brother told me about some thing called an "R4" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i didn't even have a ds at the time but thought i'd look it up anyway and gbatemp was near the top of the google results.

my brother tends to fail at research and it turned out he had an N5 with an R4 label...lol

i lurked in the wii section learning what i could for quite a while before finally joining and attempting to contribute

moved on to psp after i got rid of my wii

now that i don't have a psp i'm not sure exactly why i stick around...


----------



## Walkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Google search looking for how to install the HBC on my Wii.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Mar 4, 2011)

I was trying to find a fix for megaman starforce for my r4(i was a noob back then,i didnt even know theres a firmware for r4) and i end up here somehow.i was a lurker almost a year until i decided to registered last year.


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 4, 2011)

was looking for ds homebrews/hacks, general discussion about games, thus i found the site
also update fix for wii


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 4, 2011)

I found this site about half a year after I got my 1st flashcart and I was probably on here looking for help...used google and then I brought here. Imma go check my 1st post.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 4, 2011)

I probably had a question about my R4 or Wood or something then had to join up so i could pst. So, you see, i had no choice in the matter, i was *forced* to join - been held captive ever since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - by A Gay Little Catboy

(soz catboy, saw you reading this - couldnt resist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 4, 2011)

I think my 1st post was about Megaman Star Force 2...Everyone was waiting for the rom to dump. Damn...I've been on here a long time. Normally I get what I want ou of a forum and never return, but I love GBATemp so I decided to stay.


----------



## Daizu (Mar 4, 2011)

Another member of the forum. Don't remember why he linked me here though.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Mar 4, 2011)

By lookin' at YO FACE!

No, actually Wii Homebrew stuff


----------



## anaxs (Mar 5, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Another member of the forum. Don't remember why he linked me here though.



should be pretty obvious


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

when i first got my dstt i google searched "Where to get free roms" then i clicked on im feeling lucky it went to here so then i registered.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> I probably had a question about my R4 or Wood or something then had to join up so i could pst. So, you see, i had no choice in the matter, i was *forced* to join - been held captive ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

I needed assistance with my Acekard 2i.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 5, 2011)

I heard about translated games, in portuguese, so i was like "man this is the most cool site ever"!


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 5, 2011)

I found it during a tempmas competition four years ago, back when they were handing out TTDS cartridges. XD


----------



## tagzard (Mar 5, 2011)

i wanted to hack my wii and this site kept commin up.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> I found it during a tempmas competition four years ago, back when they were handing out TTDS cartridges. XD



wtf when lol.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

A very good friend of mine, (His name is Zarkz) directed me to this site.

I'm glad he did.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

After looking at pocket heaven for a while, I found a forum that was able to help me with my ancient M3 perfect and convinced me to buy a DSTWO which I am pretty happy with.

Then I found GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's cool here though.


----------



## Daizu (Mar 5, 2011)

anaxs said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be. I can't remember for the life of me though. Probably Wii hacking.


----------



## squall23 (Mar 5, 2011)

Many MANY years ago.  I stumbled upon gbatemp when this was still a GBA roms site, IIRC, this was the first site to have Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire.  Yeah that's right, I've been lurking here for years.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 5, 2011)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Many MANY years ago.  I stumbled upon gbatemp when this was still a GBA roms site, IIRC, this was the first site to have Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire.  Yeah that's right, I've been lurking here for years.



you've been here for a while, but havn't posted as much. as long as your happy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can search for your own posts. Click your username in the post sidebar or you can look for them from your profile.


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2011)

I wanted to downloas roms. I didn't find any


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2011)

looking for m3 info


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't remember how I found GBAtemp, but I do remember that I joined as a DS newb and wanted to learn what the best flashcart was at that time, yes, I made a noobish and generic best flashcart thread.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually....after thinking about it for a while I remember how I found the temp 

Watching youtube videos one day led me to discover the cyclods.....
Upon searching for more info on that I ended up here....after a year or two I joined....
Then I started being an active member fairly recently....


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 5, 2011)

I found this site when I got my R4 and found the Wood firmware. I originally just used the site to get the files and read guides, but I ended up joining.


----------



## haddad (Mar 5, 2011)

I found this site when I was having problems with NDS Homebrew and I started asking alot of questions


----------



## Nujui (Mar 5, 2011)

Found it looking for some info on some games and help on a flashcart.


----------



## Sop (Mar 6, 2011)

Found it back in 2007 with my good old R4.


----------



## Frogman (Mar 6, 2011)

I found it in 2009 when i first got my acekard 2i and was looking for the scribblenauts rom, i got really confused when it i looked at the nds releases but couldnt find the rom anywhere


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 6, 2011)

i think i found this site when i first got my R4. I had no idea on how to use it so I looked at YouTube videos. Some vid has probably led me to this site.


----------



## matt1freek (Mar 6, 2011)

A long long time ago when gba emulation was still in it's infancy . This was the place for fzero (jap) etc.. At the time I was a mod over at emuxhaven and was looking for the next best thing.. Gba was it got heavy into the irc and the rest is long in the past


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 6, 2011)

/v/


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

i needed some help with a GBA game back in 2006, found the site. Lurked for about a year, made an account. Then for some reason stopped using the site, came back in 2008 only to realise i forgot my login info, so went and made this account :3


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Found it back in 2007 with my good old R4.


So you was... 8?


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't remember if I've posted here already, but I needed MKWii hacking help, and everyone here knew the answers to my questions.  I browsed the forums for a couple of weeks before signing up.  I'm anticipating 1,000 posts before summer starts.


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't really remember when and how I found the site, but I think I joined when I wanted to ask for some in help in ROM hacking.


----------



## rook2King (Mar 6, 2011)

Bought my acekard 2i through shoptemp.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was looking for english versions of japanese games and found some translations so that made me happy


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 6, 2011)

that *rom giving site* anybody?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ain't there anyone who found gbaTemp *by that rom giving site*!? (errr.sorry I didnt read the whole topic and comments) - (Im gonna read now)

edit: sorry for saying the name of that rom site earlier.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 7, 2011)

I was researching on DS since February (I think) and found this site on one of my Google sessions. When I finally decided to buy my DSi, I made an account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bought my first flashcart a few months after.




			
				TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> =snippy= anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't talk about rom sites, neither post their names. We can talk about ROM emulation though.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

I needed help with savsender and I had been lurking here for a few days before that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

I actually found it in 2006. Then I wanted to find out whats wrong with my flashcart (it was a crappy clone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I decided to make an account in 2011.  Man I used to be such a troll and n00b...


----------



## Frogman (Mar 7, 2011)

Pfft used to be??

aha.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I actually found it in 2006. Then I wanted to find out whats wrong with my flashcart (it was a crappy clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still are a troll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, thanks a lot for the ava!


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> I was researching on DS since February (I think) and found this site on one of my Google sessions. When I finally decided to buy my DSi, I made an account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first off Im sorry :S didn't know that. second r*m* WAS a rom site.it no longer gives out r*ms anymore so it can't be considered a rom site I think.(but now come to think of it , it does includes some gba roms ...only some though) anyway. thanks for the warning. Ill edit my post


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 7, 2011)

TheViolentOne said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took down plenty of Nintendo (and all DS) ROMs, but still have Nintendo 64, Playstation, GameCube, Dreamcast, Sega Saturn, and retro ROMs and ISOs.


----------



## Jotokun (Mar 7, 2011)

If my memory serves me correctly, I joined around the time Waninkoko's first Wii backup loader came out. I was a regular visitor to TehSkeen (best homebrew news website.... R.I.P.) and I belive they linked to here in one of their posts. I followed that link to see if I could get help making it work since I was having some issues with it. 

Even with the crap speed, long load times and poor compatibility, I'll never forget the joy I had the day my PAL copy of Mario Kart showed up flickering and in black and white on my NTSC Wii


----------



## Mazor (Mar 7, 2011)

Moved to here from QJ a few years ago at the same time as another bunch of members of that site. 

Lurked for a while and was then convinced to actually join by Urza.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 7, 2011)

Found it a long time ago through general searchings on the internet I think. Probably due to my frustrations as a mod for mxemu (a fork of gbxemu). That must've been '05-ish because most of my posts on mxemu were resounding 'NO's to noobs asking if there was a DS emulator.

I didn't become a member until brakken went nuts and tehskeen started to die (only stayed for the GC-scene anyhow).

I didn't start posting until recently when N-philes stopped being interesting.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't exactly remember, but I was looking up emulation and modding and was linked to the site back in...'05, I think? Dunno, could be earlier.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 8, 2011)

from someone named cabbage from wi-fi world RIP wi-fi world RIP 2006-2009


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Linked from DS-Scene...and because I saw more people talking about Moonshell2 here.
The first 17 threads I ever posted on Temp (Marked in red are Moonshell2 related topics, marked in green aren't):


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Can't exactly remember, but I was looking up emulation and modding and was linked to the site back in...'05, I think? Dunno, could be earlier.
> _*snip*_
> 
> QUOTE(Gamerfan123 @ Mar 4 2011, 04:34 PM) I searched for game forum websites, I saw this website, I checked it and I lurked here about 5 months. Then I registered here.


There's another reason why I found this website, When I'm looking for friend codes for CODBODS.


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2011)

When we was trafficked street-ball, we started using the stuff PO-PO would least expect:  A GBA.  We stuff the goods in inside empty GBA cases and get them shipped.  I came here expecting some help, but VVoltz shot me with a thunderbolt attack and disabled me, I ended up in TempJail for a couple of days and my buddy linki bailed me out on a condition that I do 9001 hours of community service.  Then I discovered a better drug than stree ball - Testing Area.






Lol, in reality I came here for the Roms, but stayed for the community after we got rid of them.


----------



## Langin (Apr 8, 2011)

I was a R4/Ez-Flash n00b

No more words.

And well Wii hacking-n00b too.

I came here for info. I found it via Google.


----------



## Sop (Apr 8, 2011)

I lurked moar because I was trying to found out how to get DS games for free in 2008. I remebered it again when I actually had money (last year) and bought me ds2.. I was just trying to remember what an r4 was called lol.


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 8, 2011)

Some dude gave me a red pill and said something about a rabbit hole?  Anyways, I ended up here


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Apr 8, 2011)

M3 Real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was looking for homebrew


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

was looking for a active forum that i can get help with roms and such after getting banned from another forum i ended up here.


----------



## gengertheghost (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a R4 for DSi- no no's. Seeked advice. Holy Cow! Whats this? GBAtemp!!! Yeah.


----------



## Joktan (Apr 8, 2011)

Wanted to hack my dsi(wow still hasnt happened)so i saw this place and it had alot of info so i kept coming around to it....got a ak2i and then lurked for months on here.only signed up when my firmware messed up and had no idea what to do...been around here since early 09.


----------



## Seaking (Apr 17, 2011)

was posting for help on a torrent site to get my R4 SDHC (TTDS clone) to work with new games, was given a link to Wood firmware and about 2 months after that i started lurking around the site to see what it was about, glad my brother gave me that card (even tho he stole it and more then likely broke it)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 20, 2011)

Joined when i got an r4 and never looked back.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 20, 2011)

When I first got my TTDS. 

I was looking for homebrew and was directed here from another homebrew database that said this one was more up to date.


----------



## Akeno Hayashi (Sep 20, 2011)

I found it a long time ago maybe early 2009 because i was trying to hack my ds and bought my acekard from a website from the ads here


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 20, 2011)

got a ak2i for my dsi but it wouldn't work so i googled found out 1.4 update and rrom then started lurking.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

I wanted to play homebrew on No$GBA, then I got a Flashcart


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Sep 20, 2011)

Google


----------



## ferofax (Sep 20, 2011)

when i first learned about DS homebrews. i googled my way to this site, and never left.

now i'm usually found trolli--i mean, making highly critical posts about things that  matter makesense

...*groan* who am i kidding... XD


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 20, 2011)

looking for homebrew i first discovered filetrip


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

Found this site through google. I joined a few months after finding it, mostly to play the "you are banned" game in the EoF.


----------



## GrayGhost (Sep 21, 2011)

Searching for Wood Firmware updates on Google, haha.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 21, 2011)

I was planning to buy EZFA ($120, wasn't cheap back then since I couldn't even drive) and stumbled on the site looking for guides. I regret the purchase but not finding this site.

went away after I lost interest in DS, came back for 3DS and PC games.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 21, 2011)

I was the browsing the internet when I came across this site, decided to join out of boredom.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 22, 2011)

Found this site by Google after making codes for any games at GBATemp cheat forum.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

hmm iirc i made a search on google for NDS usrcheat.dat and found here


----------



## wasim (Sep 22, 2011)

through Google

i was searching for something !


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 22, 2011)

Long story. But to cut it short, recommended by the sales staff of shoptemp.

Those were the times...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

I came here to ask damysteryman for permission to use something in a guide.  At first this site (especially the EoF) freaked me out and I was going to leave, but I eventually gave into the dark side and started posting.


----------



## ilman (Sep 22, 2011)

googled wii softmoding and here I am.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 22, 2011)

If I remember right I wound up here via Google search quite a few times in 2008/09. I registered in '10 for reasons I don't know about because I never posted, I only recently started becoming an active member. But I never want to leave here.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 22, 2011)

Back when I had first gotten a CycloDS, I had no idea what I was doing with it. I had been asking questions and getting info on the official Team Cyclops forums, and it was working out alright, but it wasn't sufficient for asking about other flashcarts and whether or not I made the right purchase. Plus the community tended to be populated with elitist assholes. 
While Googling my question, it's no surprise that I came to GBAtemp on the first page. I got my answers and much more, along with a handy selection of cheat files for certain game fixes, so I decided to bookmark the site. 

I had been lurking for a while before joining, but I finally made an account when HeartGold and SoulSilver were released. I created the account to ask about the games, and the various translations already created (making my first post in Raqib12's translation thread). Been a happy and frequently active member ever since.

Yes, I am one of the dreaded PokeNoobs.


----------



## Necron (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for info about flashcarts, to see what I could do with mine.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 22, 2011)

So many newbies here, see I wanted to come up with something other than "browsing the net for ds homebrew" which is the truth.

So my make believe story is I was browsing round the net for some hardcore porn as you do, suddenly the alarm went off and a pidgin flew into my windows it was in this moment of horny disbelief that i suddenly felt hungry so made myself a sandwich. When I finished my sandwich i went to play on my r4 but it was broke so searched for some more porn but I accidentally typed in the wrong web address and came here (no pun intended)


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 22, 2011)

Was on a very long gone NDS roms site and I was a regular shoutboxer, then I asked something and Luke_c directed me here, after a few months of lurking, using the guides ect I finally made an account and now I'm the most important temper on this site ............ I joke


----------



## Arras (Sep 22, 2011)

I was googling for ROM sites and I ended up here because of the database. Took me some time to realize it wasn't, but after I found that out I was like: "Huh, looks like this site has useful stuff, even though it has no ROMs." Lurked for a long time after that (I don't even remember how long) until I finally made an account.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol found it three years ago when i was looking for some homebrew apps for my ds. I just lurked around, there was some interesting stuff, which is why i am now a member


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 22, 2011)

I was looking why NSMB Wii wasnt working from beginning


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 22, 2011)

Was trying to do some piracy


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 22, 2011)

I was trying to find an ISO link for the Japanese Version of Dissidia on the night it got leaked XD. Did a ton of googling and ended up here, didnt find a link, but saw a ton of other awesome stuff, so i made an account.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 22, 2011)

I was searching for help with my EZFlash 4, so I found a great community.


----------



## Sloshy (Sep 22, 2011)

I was looking up flashcarts and how they worked. This site popped up on Google so I looked around and found a really awesome homebrew community that I still go to for news


----------



## felixsrg (Sep 22, 2011)

I was searching all I could about my first flashcart (a TTDS) for my DSlite and finally found all I needed here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2011)

i think i was searching for romz and this came up


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 23, 2011)

not sure how i found it, but i first registered to ask a question about rom hacking.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 23, 2011)

God told me about it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> God told me about it


via?


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 23, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. He just appeared in my sleep and told me about how great heaven is and that he (or w/e God's gender is) will sign me up for heaven. When I woke up, I was signed up to GBAtemp.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 25, 2011)

if i remember, i know this site since last year and joined the group last week. I bought my Nintendo DS on june 2010 and then I got my R4i Gold. This flashcart, in my opinion, sucks a lot, but this "sucking crap" made me come here, on GBAtemp, when I needed to search many patches for the succesful operation. Now, I'm with Acekard 2i and I need no more patches, so I'm here to help and learn about everything relationed to patching games. Now i'm just in interest of translation, principally Tales of Hearts and Blood of Bahamut, where the second one is almost complete *-*. This is my reason for using GBAtemp ^^.
Thanks for the topic xD


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted to hack my Wii.
SO I GOOGLED IT.
Boom
Gbatemp.net
CLICKY
Reads posts
Signs up months later.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 25, 2011)

Google. I wanted freethewads.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted free games on my Wii, so I looked up on Google "How to hack your Wii system" and bam! I saw that this place had some sort of guide I can't remember now.


----------



## sputnix (Sep 25, 2011)

ah gbatemp the place where almost everyone pirates but most say they do it for homebrew
cynicism aside however I found this forum when looking for info on DSTT [which I thankfully never bought] and lurked for a bit then signed up and have been inactively posting for the past couple of years reading many threads but never really contributing because I never feel I have enough too add [if I did post on every thread I read I would probably be around the 1000 mark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 25, 2011)

The reason I joined was to download a patch for Pokemon White, but I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this place now


----------



## fst312 (Sep 25, 2011)

i found gbatemp when i got my first flash cart the R4 original and ez flash 3in1.at the time i was looking for a way to run gba games for my on my R4.being a noob i came through this site more than once before i noticed a download section here when it was to late i got what i needed somewhere else. i was looking for a direct download for the gba file at the time.by direct i wanted google to put me on the page with the download not on the home page of gbatemp.


----------



## FlashX007 (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted info on a M3 I bought so I googled
I joined a year after though



then I did something stupid and fucked up and got


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 25, 2011)

I joined five years ago so I cannot remember for sure. I think someone had stolen some pics from an M3 guide I had posted elsewhere and I followed the pageview to here (though it might have been another forum)

If it was not the above, it was probably google


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 25, 2011)

i discovered it a long time ago but really used it after i got my dstti now i have the supercard dstwo but i will continue to use the dstti for music


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

I knew about the place for almost 3 years but didn't join until last year. My friend finally convinced me to join and stuff and so I did.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure if this topic already exists. I tryed searching and couldn't find anything, but i was curious, how did you stumble upon this site?
me, i got a flashcart about 4 years ago, and i was a newb, did a lot of research on the computer and found this, i didn't register right away, but after i finally decided to. 

post your story.


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2011)

I found it when I first got in to wii hacking. I went through a few forums, but I like gbatemp the best, so I joined. I didn't post much for a while (I guess I still don't really post much), but anyway, that's how I found it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2011)

oh yeah now i remember i was searching for info on wii mod chips and this came up


----------



## Jehuty25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Was looking for a translation patch for Summon Night 3 a long time ago (like 2006) and found this site. Didn't join until I got a wii earlier this year.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 4, 2011)

Back when I was much more involved in emulation and there were still plenty of systems that weren't complete (CPS2, NG, etc). Probably found it through EmuChina or some other site that no longer exists.


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 4, 2011)

From google by searching for related sources. Your website happened to come up with some legitimate information.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 5, 2011)

I knew of this forum for a long time i just googled for a pokemon platinum patch and bam gbatemp then after a year i registered... I just started loving this forum ^~^


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 5, 2011)

In the bargin bin of course


----------

